# Mice wanted



## Dan2511 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all 

Looking for mice in the fife area to start a small breeding colony for my snakes. Cant seem to find anywhere so if you know anywhere I could get some or have some for sale please let me know.

thanks
Dan


----------



## tullfan (Jan 5, 2014)

Not ideal but if your ever anywhere near glasgow i'm in East kilbride and always have spare mice, i breed them myself so know which ones are unrelated etc, i would be happy to give you a couple if your ever down this way


----------



## Dan2511 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply. I recently managed to pick up a trio of white mice to start with but will proberly be looking to get a few more soon. I drive through your way occasionally so would be able to pick up 

Cheers


----------



## tullfan (Jan 5, 2014)

Your welcome, i look at the website everyday so next time your heading this way just gimme a shout


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Technically, you could be prosecuted if you feed live vertebrates to snakes or anything else because you are causing suffering to the animal. The current legislation, the Animal Welfare Act 2006 places a "duty of care" on owners, removes most of the specific requirements from the previous act and leaves animal welfare organisations (R.S.P.C.A.) free to decide whether an offence has been committed.

I think in general as keepers we don't use live vertebrates as live food unless the animal being fed won't feed on anything else and that is largely the unwritten rule.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Who said anything about feeding live? They were asking about breeding stock. Keep your assumptions to yourself.


----------



## tullfan (Jan 5, 2014)

Dont want to cause any fuss as im a new member to the website/forum but this is a direct exerpt from the live feeding laws
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/69279-live-feeding-laws.html


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

tullfan said:


> Dont want to cause any fuss as im a new member to the website/forum but this is a direct copy of live feeding laws
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/69279-live-feeding-laws.html


That thread doesn't take into account duty of care which is included in the 2006 act. The problem is the act itself which really doesn't include very much of any guidelines for anything. That gives rise to disagreements with for example the dimensions of cages for hamsters where the RSPCA has dimensions in a care sheet but so does the PDSA and their dimensions are smaller. So the problem with that is who decides which is right or which is wrong? So basically feeding vertebrates is not illegal but then again it could be illegal if you see what I mean.

But there is also duty of care for the animal which needs feeding. If all it will eat is live vertebrates and you don't feed it then you are failing in your duty of care.

I admit it's confusing but there you go.

Edit: Here's what the RSPCA says about duty of care: http://www.rspca.org.uk/in-action/changingthelaw/whatwechanged/animalwelfareact


----------



## tullfan (Jan 5, 2014)

Although i breed my mice exlusively for food for my snakes i treat them with the same respect as my other animals,namely my dogs,ferrets,budgies,hawks,cold water fish,tropical fish and of course my snakes,just because they will inevetably end up in the snakes doesnt mean i dont look after their welfare


----------



## Dan2511 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have no plans to live feed at all! I am an animal lover so would never cause any suffering to one. All my animals are kept well fed,watered,cleaned and exercised including these mice.


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Your problem with section 4 of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 is unnecessary suffering and as I tried to explain we cannot look at the Act and decide *this* is what we can do and *that* is what we cannot do because it's just not in there.

The other problem is that in the keeping of mice you're going to have to provide adequate housing, bedding/substrate, nesting material (shredded toilet paper or tissue) toys, exercise wheel, food, water bottle etc.and it's pretty expensive. If there was just one word to describe the equipment and care it would be "enrichment". Mice are not cockroaches and we can't just bung them in a RUB.

Probably an ideal cage for a pair of mice or dwarf hamsters is something like the Ferplast Kios which is 70cm wide or alternatively a tank with a wire top although in that case with mice it's going to get smelly quickly.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Spideypidey said:


> Your problem with section 4 of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 is unnecessary suffering and as I tried to explain we cannot look at the Act and decide *this* is what we can do and *that* is what we cannot do because it's just not in there.
> 
> The other problem is that in the keeping of mice you're going to have to provide adequate housing, bedding/substrate, nesting material (shredded toilet paper or tissue) toys, exercise wheel, food, water bottle etc.and it's pretty expensive. If there was just one word to describe the equipment and care it would be "enrichment". Mice are not cockroaches and we can't just bung them in a RUB.
> 
> Probably an ideal cage for a pair of mice or dwarf hamsters is something like the Ferplast Kios which is 70cm wide or alternatively a tank with a wire top although in that case with mice it's going to get smelly quickly.


Once again, you're talking out of your ear kid. 

Don't worry Dan and tullfan, Spidey hasn't been here any longer than either of you, and doesn't have any more experience than you either. The one thing he is correct on is that mice do stink, so if applicable then rats are superior. However, not all snakes can take larger prey so it depends on your situation.


----------

